

Pocket Is Now Built into Firefox - lepht
http://getpocket.com/blog/2015/06/pocket-is-now-built-into-firefox/

======
scott_karana
I find this super disappointing. Why select Pocket out of the plethora of
other services? Why even take the stance of endorsing _any_ proprietary,
probably-for-profit service in Firefox? Arguably, this is even more visible
than Yahoo (and previously, Google's) sponsorship.

Seems like a compromise of ideals, and it worries me that they must be in dire
financial straights to accept possible kickbacks like this.

------
scott_karana
The corresponding Mozilla press release:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/06/02/firefox-puts-you-
in...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/06/02/firefox-puts-you-in-control-
of-your-online-life/)

------
jerree
Anybody got a giude on how to remove this from FF?

~~~
e1ven
Mozilla provides one - [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/disable-pocket-
firefox](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/disable-pocket-firefox)

AFAIK, it's not adding an addon, or code-support. It's essentially just a
bookmark in a prominent position.

